# Pipe sizing chart



## GPC (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

I was wondering if anybody can help me out with my question. 

In Ontario, In a high rise building, is there a size code to know when a water supply pipe changes size. Like drains have fixture units, after a certain amount of fixture units the pipe upsizes, does water pipe have a chart like fixture units?

If a riser pipe is behind a wall with no visual, how can I determine at which floor the pipe upsizes? what do builders go by? I may have learned this in school but it's been so long and I have been in the service business my whole life.

If anyone can help me out or point me in a direction where I can get the info that would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

How about an intro......if you were a plumber you would know where to look


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

This is plumbing 101 you should already know this if your a plumber. Maybe you should go to the sister site for help.:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It is based on fixture units. See 'Water Supply and Distribution' in code book.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> It is based on fixture units. See 'Water Supply and Distribution' in code book.


Some codes, like ours have a section in the back devoted to water pipe sizing, along with a chapter on supply and distribution.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I found this in only seconds less time than it take to register for the zone.

http://www.conergy.us/PortalData/3/Resources/products/solar_pumps/pdf/Pipe_Sizing_Chart.pdf


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

ask the guy wearing a orange apron in the plumbing aisle at home depot he'll know for sure:thumbup: or can ask a handyman


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GPC said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> If a riser pipe is behind a wall with no visual, how can I determine at which floor the pipe upsizes? what do builders go by? I may have learned this in school but it's been so long and I have been in the service business my whole life.


You can never tell what the pipe size of the riser could be with out as built drawings....

Some water line configurations is different for every building.... Some building main supply from the ground floor up... others may be piped to the middle of the building and be distrubuted from there... some other ones may have main to top floor and be feed down. all depends on the design of the engineer that drew up the building.

So you can not just guess as to the original lay out..... Every building that was built should have some type of original drawing or as built drawings once the building was completed.


----------



## GPC (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow some of your sarcasm is really pathetic, just by your comments I can tell that some of you guys are the typenofe guys that will be working for someone like me the rest of your life lol

For the ones that gave me useful information thank you very much, some old buildings all depend on what the builder was thinking and designed no matter what it says in the code book. Thanks again


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Please post a intro. Tell us about yourself.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

GPC said:


> Wow some of your sarcasm is really pathetic, just by your comments I can tell that some of you guys are the typenofe guys that will be working for someone like me the rest of your life lol
> 
> For the ones that gave me useful information thank you very much, some old buildings all depend on what the builder was thinking and designed no matter what it says in the code book. Thanks again


you know whats pathetic .. asking a bunch of strangers for advice about the trade you chose to make a career of , you don't see me asking you for tips on being a *******:laughing::laughing: but for real you couldn't afford me ,and i know the answer :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

oaklandplumber said:


> you know whats pathetic .. asking a bunch of strangers for advice about the trade you chose to make a career of , you don't see me asking you for tips on being a *******:laughing::laughing: but for real you couldn't afford me ,and i know the answer :thumbup:


I found his question to be a legitamate one.....

As for strangers..... that is just wrong...

You only have 70 post at PZ.. and we still talk to you.

So get off your high horse.... and move down to the pony rides :laughing:


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

GPC, sounds to me like your NOT a plumbing contractor or mechanical contractor.:no: Your are most likely just a maintance man working for the company that owns the building.:yes:

By the way I build 52 story buildings for a living and own my own company, I think I would rather get paid to pick up dog sh-t before I'd work for a wanna be like you.:blink:

The people on this form are professionals in our trade. Owners or skilled men.:thumbup: we come here to have a place to tallk about fools like you:whistling2:, so do us all a favor and go to the DIY site and hang with the rest of the wanna be's K.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dam the guy only made two post.....

and by the way oaklandplumber is only a first year apprentice.

and only cleans drains for a living...... as if he would even have a idea what is up or down


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Dam the guy only made two post.....
> 
> and by the way oaklandplumber is only a first year apprentice.
> 
> and only cleans drains for a living...... as if he would even have a idea what is up or down


were you hear that at i am a jorneyman and i learned what was up and what was down in trade school :laughing: and so what if i do service and clear drains for a living, Your not gona pay my bills, its one thing talking and another to come in "a what's the trap weir,how can i find a table for the friction loss on a 45 for a 3/4" water line ,whats a.h.j stand for"? maybe if he dont know how to find a table he shouldn't be doing it ! But to tell you the truth i figured he was a maintenance
man or general contractor but maybe iam wrong cause i only clear drains for a living


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

oaklandplumber said:


> were you hear that at i am a jorneyman and i learned what was up and what was down in trade school :laughing: and so what if i do service and clear drains for a living, Your not gona pay my bills, its one thing talking and another to come in "a what's the trap weir,how can i find a table for the friction loss on a 45 for a 3/4" water line ,whats a.h.j stand for"? maybe if he dont know how to find a table he shouldn't be doing it ! But to tell you the truth i figured he was a maintenance
> man or general contractor but maybe iam wrong cause i only clear drains for a living


I looked at your intro.. when you joined..

It takes a long time to know everything in this trade....not years but decades... and once you though you knew it.. everthing changed and you are learning for a few more decades...

All he asked was how can you tell what size of pipe it would be on a high rise at any given floor..... nothing more...

Some guys have been doing plumbing for 10 to 20 years and never will experience these types of jobs..... so give the guy a break


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I looked at your intro.. when you joined..
> 
> It takes a long time to know everything in this trade....not years but decades... and once you though you knew it.. everthing changed and you are learning for a few more decades...
> 
> ...


 if you looked at my intro why are you saying i am a first year apprentice
but if he cant figure out what to do without googling it then he shouldn't be doing it. 

i was just being an asle to someone i thought was a general or a maintenance man nothing more nothing less. And you come out of left field telling me i am a first year apprentice and i don't know nothing about nothing cause i clear drains and do service ....what part of the game is that:laughing:but thats that i said my piece and its a dead issue to me.I ll be cleaning the poo off my cables if its alright with you guys:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I found his question to be a legitamate one.....
> 
> 
> I agree. A legitimate inquiry. I have only been in the plumbing trade 16 years, I am still learning.
> ...


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> OldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I found his question to be a legitamate one.....
> ...


----------

